# swiftkey alternative en francais sur iPad ?



## Nicolarts (28 Mai 2013)

Salut, 

Pour ceux connaissent ce logiciel sur Androïd. Il est très utile pour moi pour me proposer les mots quand je tape quelques lettres. 


Mais il existe un outil pour iPad (iPhone aussi) ? 


Merci beaucoup


----------



## Nicolarts (3 Juin 2013)

UP - Personne connait la solution ?


----------



## Larme (4 Juin 2013)

Ça s'ra obligatoirement via du Jailbreak normalement...
Pas possible qu'une application prenne le contrôle sur le clavier et propose du swipe...


----------



## Nicolarts (9 Juin 2013)

D'accord, merci pour l'info

Dommage...


----------

